# This dog is amazing!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

We had a horrible weekend. Without a ton of useless background, Shadow and I got stranded a couple of hours from home in the middle of nowhere.
She was an absolute superstar. She learned to hitch hike, she took treats and water from total strangers, curled up and helped keep me warm when I was shivering and crying. She did not bark or snap at anyone except the guy who walked up behind us while I was dozing. 32 hours of walking and no sleep, coyotes, deer, and pitch black highways.
Other then a bit sore and super cuddly she is just fine. I kept a careful eye on her feet and carried water for her. When it looked like her feet were getting sore we stopped and I sat on the grass with her. We took a bus from the edge of the city to home and she didn't even flinch when the crazy guy jumped away from her and screamed. 
This dog who usually shies away and barks at strangers was giving kisses and playing. 
I learned a lot about pushing her boundaries and just how devoted she is to me, and how much she really does trust me. 
She proved beyond a doubt that when crap gets stupid she will rise to the occasion. She may be little and scared but she will walk beside me and never lose faith, even when I doubt myself.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is fantastic. Your bond with your dog really shows as well as the time you have spent helping deal with fears, Glad to hear you are both home and safe. You both have a lot to be proud of. sounds like a really difficult and scary situation.Way to go Shadow you rock girl.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like a nightmare.I'm so glad you're home again and safe!Shadow stepped up and took care of you just like you've always done for her.What a wonderful/terrible story!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sounds like you both made the absolute best of a really bad situation.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Glad you both made it home safely! It's amazing how a dog can rise to a challenge. Times like the one you described can be one heck of a learning experience....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I was truly sickened by the fact that in the middle of the night, in the middle of nowhere, people were driving past a woman with no jacket, no bags and a dog! Clearly something was wrong. Clearly we had not left a house, there was nothing around for miles. Even more discouraging was the fact that no one even called the RCMP to report us. Not that I wanted the police there, but still...
Shadow was a bit confused the first time I tossed her into a strange vehicle but she just curled up on my lap and rolled with it. Even gave the man a kiss when he dropped us off.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is a sad comment on society. It reminds me to make sure to ask people if they need help.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wow, I might not have stopped either but it might be better to at least ask. I'm sure my hubby would have. I'll echo, glad that you are home and it's just a story you can share not and nothing more. 

I hope you never find yourself in a situation like that again.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

car2ner said:


> wow, I might not have stopped either but it might be better to at least ask. I'm sure my hubby would have. I'll echo, glad that you are home and it's just a story you can share not and nothing more.
> 
> I hope you never find yourself in a situation like that again.


I would understand people not stopping, I guess. But most of the people that drove by were men. By themselves.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow! I'm glad you two are okay. 

Years ago my father was driving down the highway and saw a car in a ditch full of water and someone was still in there. He's old, and is an above the knee amputee, but he stopped to help. He said car after car whizzed by, and the only other person to stop and help was a man on crutches who had polio. That's a pretty sad state of affairs! (The highway patrol came and rescued the man in the car.)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Wow! I'm glad you two are okay.
> 
> Years ago my father was driving down the highway and saw a car in a ditch full of water and someone was still in there. He's old, and is an above the knee amputee, but he stopped to help. He said car after car whizzed by, and the only other person to stop and help was a man on crutches who had polio. That's a pretty sad state of affairs! (The highway patrol came and rescued the man in the car.)


Sad indeed. 
We got rides from a elderly man who drove miles out of his way to get me within cell service, a single mom with her kids in the truck ( who asked mom to help us) and another elderly man on his way to church.
A kind woman stopped to give me a bag of treats, a bottle of water and a collapsible dish. A very sweet lady at a gas station gave me a drink and stayed with Shadow while I used the rest room. And a very kind man stopped to give me a couple of bottles of water for Shadow, because he was unable to help but concerned. He also gave me a Tim card to get myself some food, which I refused nicely.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Heroic, you were lucky. What a dog!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Heroic, you were lucky. What a dog!!!


She was amazing! I would never have expected her to get through something like this. After some initial confusion and balking she was a trooper. She was so brave and she kept looking at me like "is this what you want? am I doing good?"
At about 3am with yipping coyotes circling around in the pitch black, I was shaking from cold and probably exhaustion and literally to discouraged to think. She snuggled up with her head in my lap, randomly licking my face. She never made a sound. She kept getting up and walking a few more miles, sometimes trotting beside me and sometimes tugging me forward. 
She is far more resilient then I thought and although clearly happy to be home, she was at the door waiting when I picked up her leash this morning!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't even imagine having to face a walk like that. The weekend may have been horrible but this was so uplifting to read:

"She will walk beside me and never loose faith even when I doubt myself"

It's such a strong testament to both of you.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

What a scary situation! So sorry you went through all that, but glad that you had your faithful girl to watch your back. It would have been a lot more frightening for you without her there. What a blessing they are to us sometimes!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am already familiar with this weekends events, and I am thrilled you both made it home safely...


Now my question...did you get your stuff back, and did you beat the snot out of that chick? I am seriously trying to win the lotto so I can fly there and help


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How utterly scary, and I'm so glad you both had each other. Good girl, Shadow.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

How terrifying that had to have been! So glad you both are home safe and sound. I think you'll probably find your bond with Shadow is even stronger now.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

What an awful and scary situation to be in. I'm glad you made it back home all ok.

I'm afraid to say, I wouldn't stop, its just not safe any more, besides the fact that if anyone stopped for me I wouldn't get in their car either.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No my belongings have not been returned.

I did joke with someone that if I must hitch hike doing so with a German Shepherd was probably safest. Mostly because no one stops. :grin2:
I always knew Shadow had something inside, I was too afraid to push her. All her life I have sheltered and loved her and protected her from even herself. 
I learned two very important things this weekend.
I should never break my own rules and love wins over fear every time.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Glad you are safe. 
Little story for why people don't like to stop. 
This summer I worked a 2nd job driving a parking lot vacuum truck. I was driving to the next plaza and saw something laying on the shoulder. I thought it was a bloody deer, as I could only make out red. As I got parallel, I noticed white shoes. So I turned around to double check. It was a guy laying on the shoulder. I thought he was dead. I pulled over on the opposite shoulder and called emergency. They said it'd be a while, but the police were on their way. They asked me to wait. As I was waiting, a car came by. I flashed my lights and lit up my hazards. This car sped up and hugged the shoulder. So close to the guy that they knocked something off of him. He started to stir after that. He crawled on his hands and knees and picked whatever was on him up from the middle of the road. I yelled from the cab of the truck to just sit down, help was on the way. He ignored me. Went to the shoulder of the road and defecated. So I yelled again. He started walking towards me, so I told him to not approach me. He didn't say anything, and kept walking towards me. So I drove further down. He started following me, so I drove even further, called 911 and explained the situation. After 20 minutes, the police arrived and I was able to leave. If I had gotten out, I could possibly have been touched 
with fecal hands, assaulted, or anything else. That will stick with me.


----------

